

Bread & Circus: Wikileaks makes the TSA debacle go away - PedroCandeias
http://www.google.com/trends?q=tsa,wikileaks&ctab=0&geo=us&date=mtd&sort=0

======
PedroCandeias
I know, this has nothing to do with hacking.

Still, given the amount of threads dedicated to TSA and Wikileaks on HN, I
thought it'd be amusing to point out this little graph on Google Trends.

It fits extremely well with what we can observe on HN: hardly anyone is
discussing the TSA issues anymore. Which begs the question: how aggravated are
we with the TSA, really, if the scandal-du-jour can so easily makes us forget
what we were passionately discussing just weeks ago?

~~~
scrrr
Thanks for posting this. It demonstrates nicely what is a common phenomenon.
I'm also sure it's frequently used in politics and elsewhere to to hide a
scandal behind a seemingly more important but in fact less important (or
untrue) event.

Nevertheless, in this particular case I think WikiLeaks indeed is the bigger
story.

